# Pictures Added



## lecias_doves (Feb 27, 2011)

I just adding some pitures of my Dove and there 6 babies. 

Enjoy, Lecia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds and pictures. I had never seen a crested silky before!

Terry


----------



## lecias_doves (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you!! I just love all of them to death.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Lovely birds and pictures. I had never seen a crested silky before!
> 
> Terry


Psss...Terry...where do you see a Crested Silky in Lecia's Dove album? 

Dawn


----------



## lecias_doves (Feb 27, 2011)

What is a a Crested Silky? Sounds Beautiful!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm SURE I saw a crested silky in there, but then again .. perhaps one too many sips of vino!

Anyway, they do exist (even if not in the album where I thought I saw them)!

http://ronsremedyranch.com/doves.html

Terry


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm SURE I saw a crested silky in there, but then again .. perhaps one too many sips of vino!
> 
> Anyway, they do exist (even if not in the album where I thought I saw them)!
> 
> ...


You're funny! Maybe you saw it my album? I have a picture of a Light Cream Pied Crested Silky hen. She has red-eyes instead of the dark bull-eyes that Pied usually have.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Doves1111 said:


> You're funny! Maybe you saw it my album? I have a picture of a Light Cream Pied Crested Silky hen. She has red-eyes instead of the dark bull-eyes that Pied usually have.


I thought that might be the case also but when I looked at your album again the bird I was envisioning wasn't this one nor any in the link I posted. I guess I was dreaming up visions of crested silky doves for some reasons .. just gonna blame it on the vino again. 

Your birds are extremely lovely!

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a blond crested that I wanted to mate with a white silky to get a blond crested silky but wouldn't you know the hen absolutely HATES the male. She's never been agressive to anything except HIM!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice looking birds, I especially liked Frankie Stein


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> I have a blond crested that I wanted to mate with a white silky to get a blond crested silky but wouldn't you know the hen absolutely HATES the male. She's never been agressive to anything except HIM!


I don't know why...but it seems harder and takes longer to pair up Crested Ringnecks. I find they are very fussy about choosing their mates or the mates you pick for them. But give them time and they will eventually come around to except each other. I have that Crested Silky hen pictured set up with an Apricot male, he's normal feathered, for about 3 months now. She loves him but he couldn't stand her up until the other day. Still pecking her now and then but at least now I see hope. 

Crested is a recessive gene so the offspring I get from this pair will not be Crested but they will all carry the Crested gene. Both parents have to have the Crested gene to get Crested offspring. So next season...I can set their offspring up with another Crested or one that carries Crested and a percentage will be Crested. I'm working on getting a Apricot Crested Silky and a Champagne Crested Silky. 

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's good to know!


----------

